# Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)



## the_one29 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe schon viel gelesen zum Thema Angeln am Greifensee.
doch einiges ist mir noch nicht 100% klar.

Darf ich jetzt am Greifensee ohne Angelschein und ohne eine Karte zu lösen da angeln, wenn ich nur mit wurm vom Ufer aus Angel?.

Gibt es bestimmte Zonen wo ich mich hinstellen darf?

Ich lese immer was von Freiangelrecht. 
So wie ich das verstehe darf ich ohne Angelschein und natürlich nur vom Ufer aus mit 1 Angel und nur mit Wurm oder mais da Angeln.Ohne das ich eine Tageskarte oder sonstiges brauch.
Ist das soweit Richtig.
Das gleiche gillt für den Zürichsee.

Vielen dank 

PS: Fahre morgen in die Schweiz


----------



## ThomasL (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*

Ja, das ist richtig, du darfst sämtliche Naturköder ausser Köderfischen verwenden. Angeln darfst du überall, ausser wenn es irgendwo explizit verboten ist. Da müsste dann aber ein Schild dort sein. Für den Zürichsee gilt das gleiche.


----------



## the_one29 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*

Hallo,

vielen dank fuer die schnelle antwort...

werde berichten wie es war...


----------



## the_one29 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*

Hallo,
also war kein problem so zu Angeln. Habe in der schweiz im Angelladen nochmal gefragt.;-)
Nur leider nichts gefangen. Lag wohl am sehr warmen Wetter und an mir und meiner Rute.
Da ich Anfänger bin war mir das schon fast klar das ich nichts Angel. 
Habe mich schon mal etwas näher mit angeln befast aber was ich noch nciht verstehe ist wie man ein Vorfach von 2m hinbekommt. weil ja die hacken die ich kaufe nur ca. 80cm Vorfach haben. Macht ihr das Vorfach selber? gibt es die zu kaufen?
(gehört vielleicht nicht hier hin aber naja. werde mich mal hier umschauen.

Auf jedenfall war es sehr schön.

Gruß


----------



## driftbeater (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*



the_one29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also war kein problem so zu Angeln. Habe in der schweiz im Angelladen nochmal gefragt.;-)
> Nur leider nichts gefangen. Lag wohl am sehr warmen Wetter und an mir und meiner Rute.
> Da ich Anfänger bin war mir das schon fast klar das ich nichts Angel.
> ...



Hallo,

schön, dass es Dir am Greifensee gefallen hat.
Wofür brauchst Du 2m lange Vorfächer? Sbirulino ? Also ich binde meine Vorfächer selbst. Da kann ich sie so lang machen wie ich will.

Gerd


----------



## the_one29 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*



driftbeater schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön, dass es Dir am Greifensee gefallen hat.
> Wofür brauchst Du 2m lange Vorfächer? Sbirulino ? Also ich binde meine Vorfächer selbst. Da kann ich sie so lang machen wie ich will.
> ...



Hallo,
ja wollte mal mit Sbirulino probieren das nächstemal.


----------



## the_one29 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*

Hallo,
gitb es am Greifensee einen schönen platz um auf Forellen zu fischen?
Ich war das letztemal (von norden aus links oben.) da war gleich ein Parkplatz und 2 Stege.
Denkemal am Flusseinlauf irgendwo ist es besser. aber bin leider nicht um den see gefahren.
Habe ihn mir jetzt mal in Google earth angeschaut. und Ich denke ganz im Süden vom See ist es besser. gibt es da auch ein angelsteg? 
Kann mir einer ein tipp geben?

Danke


----------



## sorgiew (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*

sorry bin gerade erst eingestiegen und hab seit langem wieder mal in dieses eck gesehen .......

befische einige gewässer in der schweiz - darunter vorallem greifen und pfäffikersee ....

wenn jemand infos will schnell mal eine pn .... 

wie gesagt bin nicht immer online ;-)


----------



## swisstrolling (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Greifensee (Schweiz)*



the_one29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gitb es am Greifensee einen schönen platz um auf Forellen zu fischen?
> Ich war das letztemal (von norden aus links oben.) da war gleich ein Parkplatz und 2 Stege.
> Denkemal am Flusseinlauf irgendwo ist es besser. aber bin leider nicht um den see gefahren.
> ...


he gebe dir paar jnfos zum greifensee,wen du dort eine forelle fangen solltest au weh dan wirst du heilig gesprochen.die seeforelle ist sehr selten dort wen es überhaupt noch gibt .kein toller zulauf und kein guter ablauf der see ist auch zu wenig tief hatten vor ein paar jahren tolles rehnken sterben im see zuwenig sauerstoff und zu heiss.der see gibt aber sehr schöne fische her grosse karpfen,kapitale hechte, barsche, rehnken und viele weiss-fische.
aber forellen schon lange nichts mehr gehört nicht mal eine kleine.
gruss swisstrolling


----------

